# Biggest Piranha?



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

22" is huge.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Almost too big. You need one heck of a tank for that big boy.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

i was hoping someone had a video of a bigger piranha, this post has been up for some time so i guess the piranha in the video is the biggest


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

at 1:09









yeah that thing is massive! really amazing seeing a piranha get that big in a tank. that dudes almost as fat as he is long


----------

